# My 180 gal. tank with pictures!



## stephanepatry (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Guys!

Here is an update on my 180 gallons tank. All fishes are between 3" and 7" right now and it's a very quiet tank considering the aggressive cichlids that are in it:

- Jaguar Cichlid (1x)
- Gold Oscar (1x)
- Black Diamond Cichlid (1x)
- Green Severum (1x)
- Jack Dempsey (1x)
- Green Terror (1x)
- Parrot cichlid (Hoplarchus Psittacus) (1x)
- Uaru Cichlid (3x)

The tank also has bottom fishes: one leopard pleco, one ancistrus, one clown loach, one red-tail shark and one black ghost.

The filtration is 2 x Fluval 405 and I do a weekly 33% water change. I also keep the water at 81 degree.

Tell me your opinion on this community.

Thanks!


----------



## stephanepatry (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## stephanepatry (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## stephanepatry (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## stephanepatry (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## stephanepatry (Feb 17, 2010)

And here's a video of my tank!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder how long this will work out for you. O well they look good now.


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

They are ALL stunning! Wow, just gorgeous.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

You severum looks like a male rotkeil to me and a very handsome one.

I think I've already mentioned that the Jag will cause problems at some point.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the way you seascaped the tank.


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Happy Fish....What kind of gravel you have?


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice Fish!


----------

